
A16z investing in George Hotz's comma.ai - sajid
https://medium.com/@cdixon/comma-ai-e62eea5fa8d2#.absjipvdq
======
therobot24
Hotz is clearly talented, but it's hard to believe that autonomous highway
driving is an example of being able to complete anything more difficult. On a
side note, i love the tagline put on comma.ai, "ghostriding for the masses".

